# Had my first kiss



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm studying abroad this semester and the other night was very interesting. I kind of invited myself into a group of people I had not met before. We got very drunk and then headed out to a karaoke bar. A girl in our group put her arm around me on the way there. Once we arrived we were just standing there mingling.I asked the girl in a not so smooth way( I don't know it worked so..) "Can I kiss you?" She was like okay. Then I went for it not entirely sure how to do it. It was nice except it made a big suction noise hahahaha... Annnyywayyyyy. I have the worst singing voice in the world but feeling on top of the world I sang anyway. After we walked on the beach hand and hand. When we got back we made out on a couch, and it was one of the best experiences of my life. I asked her out the next day and she was like nahhhhh let's just be friends so obviously I did something wrong. It was a bummer. Still this is a HUGE thing for me. I'm 20 and i'm glad I can say this happened. I hope to have more of these experiences and further build my confidence.


----------



## 658298 (Jun 26, 2015)

Congrats! Thats great!


----------



## Pieter1992 (May 4, 2013)

congratz!!

glad to hear man!


----------



## Syfe (Oct 26, 2015)

are you in Japan by any chance? Was is with a Japanese girl?


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Yay! Proud of you!


----------



## Tryingtoacceptmyself (Jan 8, 2014)

Syfe said:


> are you in Japan by any chance? Was is with a Japanese girl?


Nope! Australia! She was originally from Mexico but grew up in the US! She's pretty!


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

Omg that luck lol congrats man


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice man!!!! Keep that head up high!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I think that's so cute I want to kiss you myself. (not really - don't worry.  )


----------



## nevernotanxious (Dec 19, 2012)

Congrats, that's a big step!! And I doubt you did anything wrong - maybe she just wanted to make out that night and that was it, it doesn't mean it's your fault.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

XRik7X said:


> Omg that luck lol congrats man


"Luck". Haha congrats OP


----------



## TAruba (Dec 11, 2014)

Congratulations man. You dipped your toe in the water, she may have swam away but look at all the different and lovely woman out there and hold your head up high. Obviously you did more right than wrong so keep it up!


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome man. GO and do your thang!


----------



## AnEmptySoul (Feb 11, 2016)

That's awesome to hear. Being the same age I can only imagine the boost of confidence. Good for you.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Was the girl drunk?? You mentioned her friend was drunk. I'm assuming the girl had a few drinks as well.


----------



## Anxiolytic (Nov 20, 2014)

Tryingtoacceptmyself said:


> I'm studying abroad this semester and the other night was very interesting. I kind of invited myself into a group of people I had not met before. We got very drunk and then headed out to a karaoke bar. A girl in our group put her arm around me on the way there. Once we arrived we were just standing there mingling.I asked the girl in a not so smooth way( I don't know it worked so..) "Can I kiss you?" She was like okay. Then I went for it not entirely sure how to do it. It was nice except it made a big suction noise hahahaha... Annnyywayyyyy. I have the worst singing voice in the world but feeling on top of the world I sang anyway. After we walked on the beach hand and hand. When we got back we made out on a couch, and it was one of the best experiences of my life. I asked her out the next day and she was like nahhhhh let's just be friends so obviously I did something wrong. It was a bummer. Still this is a HUGE thing for me. I'm 20 and i'm glad I can say this happened. I hope to have more of these experiences and further build my confidence.


Congratulations on your big night!!! In the future, don't ask the girl out so quickly, it implies obvious desperation. Take it slower and feel it out, and you'll surely have better results.


----------



## Memory Motel (Nov 24, 2015)

Pleased to hear it friend.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Sounds kinda vain iyam. But whatever I can't say I haven't pursued intimacy with the opposite sex out of lust. Not too long ago I was bragging about going to a strip club and getting lapdances, so yeah lmao. Anyways at least now hopefully u won't have anxiety about kissing when you actually meet the right girl, so congratz.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

VICTORY!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Get tested for mono. Stat.

Just kidding. But when you GIVE a kiss, then that is something different. Love goes both ways.


----------



## 18 years of nothing (Jan 31, 2016)

Keep in mind. Never ask a girl for dating. If she likes you, she will come.


----------



## stinky (Oct 24, 2009)

Great job man! You are well ahead of the game and you kissed a cute girl! Wouldn't worry that she wanted to be friends - girls are fickle and she may have just not felt the chemistry (which is nothing personal against you) or may be confused. She obviously she felt attracted enough to you to kiss you and hang out. Which means that other girls will feel the same!


----------

